# place to stay!!



## ricks2123 (Oct 3, 2011)

I am looking for a place :bop: to stay within 30 miles of Rutland ND would like to rent home per day as I am hunting.Please let me know of any recommendations. Thank You call 1-309-267-4871


----------



## franks.benjamin (Apr 10, 2012)

I think Paris is the best place to stay because there have a much beauty of here.There have a many visitor come to entertainment.


----------

